# Bike Repair Stand



## united4ever (5 Jan 2021)

Was going to wait for lidl/Aldi sales but could do with one now really. Am in South Manchester but postage also an option.


----------



## Ajax Bay (5 Jan 2021)

I would have thought the Halfords one at £45 was similar quality to the Aldi/Lidl occasional offering.


----------



## united4ever (5 Jan 2021)

Cheers, will have a look at that


----------



## gcogger (6 Jan 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> I would have thought the Halfords one at £45 was similar quality to the Aldi/Lidl occasional offering.


I have that one and, so far, it's been solid and reliable.


----------



## RichardB (11 Jan 2021)

I have the Aldi one, which seems broadly similar to the Halfords version. It was £39.99 IIRC, so not a massive difference if you don't want to wait.

Personally, I don't know how I managed without one.


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

united4ever said:


> Was going to wait for lidl/Aldi sales but could do with one now really. Am in South Manchester but postage also an option.


United.
I have an Aldi one you can have cheap.
Never been out of the box**
I am in Warrington.
** not sure if I took it out to see it but its never been used.


----------



## united4ever (27 Jan 2021)

Dave7 said:


> United.
> I have an Aldi one you can have cheap.
> Never been out of the box**
> I am in Warrington.
> ** not sure if I took it out to see it but its never been used.



Good, still haven't got one yet. Am in Altrincham so not too far. How much do you want for it and is post or collection better?


----------



## Dave7 (27 Jan 2021)

united4ever said:


> Good, still haven't got one yet. Am in Altrincham so not too far. How much do you want for it and is post or collection better?


Collection please.
Price is not a problem.....does 20 quid sound ok ?


----------



## united4ever (27 Jan 2021)

Sounds great, sent a private message.


----------

